# it's only Wednesday right?



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

i seem, as of this mornings download, to have 2 weekends worth of terrestrial channels epg data.

i know christmas is drawing closer, could this explain it? (i don't remember exactly when the extra weeks have arrived over the years but this feels a little early)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, I think it is a little early. Weird!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The schedules from BBC/ITV are normally appearing from a Friday - but about 7 weeks before Christmas they are released 1 working day earlier a week for 5 weeks.

Then at Christmas there are no new schedules for a 14 days and all returns to normal.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

just figured mid november was early though i struggle to remember last month nevermind last year


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I think with TiVo one we still never had BBC/ITV filled in completely as it was 21-days ahead - not just 14.


----------

